# Kettering Show



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone out there is going to the *Kettering Entomological Show* on the 20th April.: victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

gonna sound really soft but hwere is kettering and what sort of stuff do they have?? my hubby is really into beetles and starting on mantids.


----------



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

tinkerbruce said:


> gonna sound really soft but hwere is kettering and what sort of stuff do they have?? my hubby is really into beetles and starting on mantids.


Hi there. Kettering is in Northamptonshire, dont actually know what they will have there as never been before but should have alllsorts of bugs, spiders etc (I hope) as im hoping to get some more spiders there.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

oooo not too far from me, got any details on the show? ill be there


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I know Metamorphosis will have a stand there,so plenty of mantids available.I expect a lot of the other traders such as Martin Goss,Spider Shop etc will also attend,so plenty of variety.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

where abouts is it being held? what time it open and that?


----------



## Snakesteve (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Chris here are the details...
*20th of April
Kettering Entomological Show
*At Kettering Leisure Village, Thurston drive, Kettering, Northamptonshire, NN15 6TP
Doors open from 11am - 4pm 
Hope to see you there...


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thank u. ill defo be there


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i cant go  its my brothers b/day on the 20th and my dad wont take me


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

could jump in with me?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

so anyone selling anythin there? would be nice to know whats gonna be on offer?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'l be there!! got a wish list as long as my........oooo err!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I have 1 space left in my car if anyone from Stevenage or surrounding towns wants a lift to the show????

I sing along to the radio, but you could always bring ear plugs!!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh same here. im goin from leicester and got 2 spare seats. anyone got tables there then? i got a few things i wanna get but dunno if theres gonna be many there


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I know there will be plenty of spiders after speaking to some people. I got a Lasiodor Klugi on order.

I dont think you'l leave there dissapointed!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Entomology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^^^^I'm guessing they'll have all these there ^^^^^^


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thats cool. im mainly after mantids and other inverts


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

5 days to go!!!

Cash is burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

What a great day! Well worth the 180 mile round trip!! 

Today I bought A. Geniculata, L. Klugi, N. Chromatus, L. Parahybana and a B. Auratum.

Also bought some tanks as well from Custom Aquaria which are great and very reasonably priced.

Will post some pics later on another thread.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

yeh i had a great time, biggest bug show i had been too  didnt get anything but got some great ideas on what i want now 
think i might have spotted you jamie


----------

